# Sismos em Melgaço



## Antonio (26 Dez 2005 às 15:41)

Foram registados *15 * sismos em Melgaço durante a semana passada, nenhum foi sentido pelas populações mas a terra temeu muito mais do que o habitual por ali!


----------



## Minho (26 Dez 2005 às 18:09)

Antonio disse:
			
		

> Foram registados *15 * sismos em Melgaço durante a semana passada, nenhum foi sentido pelas populações mas a terra temeu muito mais do que o habitual por ali!



Pois eu senti. Peço desculpa por não ter postado aqui o sucedido...   
Mas eu e, pelo que sei, mais pessoas sentimos esse sismo. Cheguei a enviar um mail ao IM a alertar o facto mas parece que não ligaram nenhuma, pois continuam como sismos registados e não sismos sentidos... 
Mas com 2.2, como calculas, foi igualzinho a um camião a passar na estrada. Foi mas barulho do que vibração  

Abraço,


----------



## Seringador (26 Dez 2005 às 18:11)

Bem para os nossos geólogos que durante décadas disseram que não existiam falhas activas em Portugal se vissem isto caiam para o lado!!

Essa falha vem de Lugo e desce até Caramulo salvo erro é de assinalar a frequência!


----------

